# How important is her "O"



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Guys, how important is your partners orgasm in the whole scheme of lovemaking? 

Are you disapointed if she dosn't?

My wife was always really orgasmic, but recently, due to medication, (neurontin) she just can't get off......

I have always been really into making her cum, and it takes away from the joy of the experience......

I am trying to compensate by being more affectionate, lots of hugging, kisses, cuddles, but I REALLY miss experiencing her orgasms with her.

I have always been able to control my orgasm pretty well, and always made sure she had her orgasm before I did (or during mine). For a time I actually found it difficult to just cum when she hadn't......

Do any of you really get off by he getting off?


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been on severaly medications that ruined my sex life one completely and one partially. I don't know if neurontin makes it difficult or 100% impossible. If it is merely more difficult try using a vibrator to her clitoris while she is on top. Due to medication my "O's" are nearly nonexistent, but that works.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

It is very important to me also. My wife has had to be on an SSRI every now and then and it can make orgasm really difficult. Fortunately, three of four months was the longest she ever had to take it. 

There are times that she is really tired and offers for me to go ahead without the expectation that she orgasm. I will do that and it does not bother me that much, but that is a once in a while event which is different from something that is medication induced. 

Has she spoken to her Dr. about it?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Has she spoken to her Dr. about it? 

Yes, the stupid twit prescribed estrogen cream....Total BS...


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

When my wife and I actually have sex, I always initiate by giving her oral. She loves it but usually pulls me back up and says, I'm not in the mood for that tonight, even though she loves it and usually has her orgasm every time.

I would rather give her an orgasm first and then have sex with her because her need has been taken care of, her first and go from there.

She has told me, it takes a lot out of her when she orgasm's so sometimes, she just wants the penetration and me going in her instead. It's the closeness and oneness she likes as well.

I am thinking of buying her a toy but since she has a LD, I really don't know.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Woodchuck said:


> Guys, how important is your partners orgasm in the whole scheme of lovemaking?


It is as important to me as it is to her.

So what does that mean? It means that there are times when she just does not want to orgasm. She still enjoys our connecting, but can't or is not interested in getting there during those times. So I have learned to accept it and enjoy what we do. 

Interestingly, once I accepted this, she has had much fewer nights when she was not interested in reaching an orgasm. Removing that pressure helped her.


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

Tall Average Guy said:


> It is as important to me as it is to her.
> 
> So what does that mean? It means that there are times when she just does not want to orgasm. She still enjoys our connecting, but can't or is not interested in getting there during those times. So I have learned to accept it and enjoy what we do.
> 
> Interestingly, once I accepted this, she has had much fewer nights when she was not interested in reaching an orgasm. Removing that pressure helped her.


Does not want to Orgasm? How can she possibly explain that one? So strange!!


----------



## MeditMike80 (Dec 29, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Guys, how important is your partners orgasm in the whole scheme of lovemaking?
> 
> Are you disapointed if she dosn't?
> 
> ...


It's VERY important to me. I love making her orgasm, she's not vaginal at all, so I usually need to manually or orally stimulate her but I've found that if she's riding me, I can stimulate her clit that way and she orgasms with me inside of her. There's only been once or twice where she's failed to orgasm and has finally told me to stop because it wasn't going to happen.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Angus1985 said:


> Does not want to Orgasm? How can she possibly explain that one? So strange!!


My wife doesn't want to either. She says its too hard even when she is alone and relaxed so she has given up on them. She can get them when alone but not with me. 

It bothers me, A LOT!


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

Has she tried to use a vibrator? It really is a girls best friend! And I have heard ( not sure if its true) that the more you O the easier it becomes to make it happen. Vibrator O's are Amazing!!


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

curlysue321 said:


> I've been on severaly medications that ruined my sex life one completely and one partially. I don't know if neurontin makes it difficult or 100% impossible. If it is merely more difficult try using a vibrator to her clitoris while she is on top. Due to medication my "O's" are nearly nonexistent, but that works.


We have the usual assortment of vibrating toys, but they no longer work for her. Last night I suggested getting a real plug in massager. She didn't think it would help but I am going shopping on ebay ......Wish us luck.....


----------



## Angus1985 (Feb 14, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> We have the usual assortment of vibrating toys, but they no longer work for her. Last night I suggested getting a real plug in massager. She didn't think it would help but I am going shopping on ebay ......Wish us luck.....


I wish you good luck! I cannot imagine how horrible it is for her. And for you!


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Angus1985 said:


> Has she tried to use a vibrator?


No, not yet. I bought her an vibrating egg and a classic vibrators. They are still unused.


----------



## Gabey (Feb 20, 2013)

My wife of 18 years has never had PIV orgasms. However, oral is a different story. Most times I need a snorkel and mask when she finishes (not kidding)!

I LOVE to give her oral. She won't let me all the time and I always found that curious. I imagine myself getting a BJ from her without climax and can't figure it out. Chalked it up to just one of the many ways men and women differ.

Back on topic -- it's so important that I've given it to her without expecting her to return the favor. Watching any woman have an orgasm is exciting enough, but when it's the woman you love, I can't even describe the excitement!


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

You are a lucky man. I have never seen a female orgasm nor was responsible for one.


----------



## Cobre (Feb 24, 2013)

When we engage in vaginal intercourse her “O” is my goal, and as for her not reaching one it does seem to upset me, it’s great watching her "O" as well as the ego boost it gives me so i always strive for it. When having sex what’s the point if she doesn’t enjoy it with you? Doesn’t it create bonding when done? Reaching paradise with your partner is awesome.


----------

